# mind chatter...



## chris89 (Sep 16, 2010)

does anybody else get this? it tends to be at night before i sleep, my mind begins to race and if i close my eyes i get loads of random images, but it's not that i can actually see them they are in my minds eye and not particularly vivid. This is without a doubt the worst dp symptom i've had..

i read it can be quite a normal symptom of anxiety but it's so weird like alot of the time the words that are popping into my head are completely random and make no sense. Like the other night i started thinking about a random part from the videogame 'metal gear solid" and i was just thinking to myself WTF!!!

Obviously this has got me worried about Schizophrenia, but apparently it isn't unusual for anxiety.

Just to confirm i haven't actually heard anything or saw anything it's more so in my head and i am aware that they are my thought but they are just so random it's scary.

I think i'm gonna have to get some meds to calm my mind down to be honest!


----------



## Classy (Sep 7, 2010)

chris89 said:


> does anybody else get this? it tends to be at night before i sleep, my mind begins to race and if i close my eyes i get loads of random images, but it's not that i can actually see them they are in my minds eye and not particularly vivid. This is without a doubt the worst dp symptom i've had..
> 
> i read it can be quite a normal symptom of anxiety but it's so weird like alot of the time the words that are popping into my head are completely random and make no sense. Like the other night i started thinking about a random part from the videogame 'metal gear solid" and i was just thinking to myself WTF!!!
> 
> ...


Actually, I used to get that all the time!


----------



## chris89 (Sep 16, 2010)

ah i suppose that's comforting to hear! any tips for getting rid of it? the last thing i need right now is to start obsessing about schizophrenia! i know it's highly unlikely but i suppose i just needed some comforting words lol!


----------



## Da Vinci (Apr 8, 2010)

This is common for people who suffer from anxiety and constant worrying. Pay no attention to it and it will pass. Also, pay no attention to the thought it can be schizophrenia because clearly it isn't and thinking that will only make you obsess over it more. Try relaxation methods, hitting the gym, eating healthy and etc.


----------



## snow storm (Aug 10, 2010)

chris89 said:


> does anybody else get this? it tends to be at night before i sleep, my mind begins to race and if i close my eyes i get loads of random images, but it's not that i can actually see them they are in my minds eye and not particularly vivid. This is without a doubt the worst dp symptom i've had..
> 
> i read it can be quite a normal symptom of anxiety but it's so weird like alot of the time the words that are popping into my head are completely random and make no sense. Like the other night i started thinking about a random part from the videogame 'metal gear solid" and i was just thinking to myself WTF!!!
> 
> ...


I've had this a lot too. It was very disturbing. I think it's something that happens when the mind is exhausted. The weirdest things would pop up into my head, just totally random mind chatter like you described, with very vivid images. So vivid that I was afraid that the thoughts would become actual voices at a point. I've also had songs playing in my head, at times my mind would compose it's own tunes, it was very very weird but it was because I was exhausted.

The key is to get some rest. Alcohol also makes it much worse, at least it does for me. Like other people says, the key is to avoid stressful things. Yoga and reiki healing helps decrease the mind chatter.


----------



## Antihero (Oct 12, 2010)

yeah happens to me to.
I think it's the mind trying to "defrag" itself.


----------



## lindsayloo (Jun 23, 2010)

i have had this my whole life... random words at night as im drifting off to sleep. and images, its just your brain going off to sleep


----------



## Da Vinci (Apr 8, 2010)

Instead of metal gear solid, its Halo Reach for me.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

I actually don't mind this. I find it quite entertaining.

Also I was wondering, doesn't this happen to everyone?


----------



## Antihero (Oct 12, 2010)

chris89 said:


> Like the other night i started thinking about a random part from the videogame 'metal gear solid" and i was just thinking to myself WTF!!!


Maybe it was Psycho Mantis!


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Got this really bad last night. Definitely the result of a very tired mind.


----------



## OctoberK (Sep 2, 2010)

Wowww, I've been getting this for a few weeks now and totally thought I was going insane or something haha so I'm glad I just found this post! It just made no sense to me what was going on. When I would lay in bed at night before falling asleep, I felt like I saw all these images or words, and sometimes thought I even heard sounds. It was crazy, like my memories are all floating around. I also just started antidepressants too, so I was told that it can be a sign of the medicine kicking in and so it's stirring up my mind..


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey, you can feel good to know that WHATEVER symptom you have, someone else on this will also have it. I have explained the cause of my insomnia many-a-times to doctors as follows: "When I am trying to sleep at night I cannot because my brain just starts thinking of random things that don't even make sense. It just won't shut off."

Also, I can lie exhausted in my bed for hours listening to this randomness in my head and not get bored (like when _trying_ to nap)... Very annoying.


----------

